# Overpaid housing fees



## petrolhead (Jun 27, 2011)

Just thought I'd share this with you as who knows perhaps you're in the same boat.

Speaking with someone last week who works for DEWA I was jokingly complaining about the housing fees I pay - he asked how much etc. and I told him. Quick calcuation and he advised I was paying more than double and suggested I contact DEWA office which I did this morning and sure enough, since January this year I have been paying more than double my fees.

Is nice to discover that I'm due a rebate BUT is unacceptable that you're almost billed at a random amount. Is partly my fault for not checking but I just accepted the bills as read.

Good luck to anyone who's checking out their bills and end up with a pleasant discovery


----------



## tarek.m2day (Aug 18, 2011)

good luck for you as well,


----------



## petrolhead (Jun 27, 2011)

Thank you Tarek. Is nice to have some good news for a change


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

With us they went off the the previous rental contract submitted and set the price on that, it wasn't random. We went in with our current contract, they ammended it and we got a rebate. 

I recommend going to DEWA in person though, they were useless on the phone but managed to sort it all out in 2-3 hours there, which is pretty good going for the UAE.


----------



## petrolhead (Jun 27, 2011)

Yes Mr. Rossi I was told I needed to apply in person but my God 2-3 hours???? I thought would be a 10 minute issue. Pfft knew the day was going too well.


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Trust me, getting something done in 2-3 hours on the same day is very good going


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

'Useful' article published last year with regards to claiming back overpaid housing fees.

How to seek a refund


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Had the same issue sometime ago but because the DEWA account was on the name of my ex roomie, she had to go and sort it out herself, lol. And she eventually did but it was a painful process which required several visits to the DEWA main offices.

As for me I am not being charged housing fee at all! I have called them a couple of times and pointed this out to them but so far I am still not getting charged since moving to my flat in November last year. I don't plan to call them again but just keeping a bit of money on the side in case their realise their mistake


----------



## petrolhead (Jun 27, 2011)

Maz25 said:


> 'Useful' article published last year with regards to claiming back overpaid housing fees.
> 
> How to seek a refund


Thank you for that - that's very helpful


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

dizzyizzy said:


> Had the same issue sometime ago but because the DEWA account was on the name of my ex roomie, she had to go and sort it out herself, lol. And she eventually did but it was a painful process which required several visits to the DEWA main offices.
> 
> As for me I am not being charged housing fee at all! I have called them a couple of times and pointed this out to them but so far I am still not getting charged since moving to my flat in November last year. I don't plan to call them again but just keeping a bit of money on the side in case their realise their mistake


I've heard this is common and that they won't backdate. Our landlord has had to put our contract online with RERA as per a new law, I suspect moving forward DEWA will be using this as a reference for housing fees.


----------



## petrolhead (Jun 27, 2011)

Well, went to DEWA yesterday and all sorted within about 15 minutes. Was pretty miffed with the fact that the overdue amount was automatically credited to my DEWA account and not handed back to me in cash or cheque form :-(


----------

